

Startup School 2010 Talks (videos) - jl
http://www.justin.tv/startupschool/videos

======
grinich
If you enjoy these, you should also check out the videos from Startup Bootcamp
on 9/11/2010 at MIT.

    
    
        Chris Wanstrath (Github)
        Mick Mountz (Kiva Systems)
        Ayr Muir (Clover Food Labs)
        George Bell (Excite)
        Bob Metcalfe (PARC, 3com, ethernet, etc.)
        Bill Clerico (WePay)
        James Lindenbaum (Heroku)
        Alexis Ohanian (Reddit and now YC ambassador)
        Stephen Wolfram (Wolfram Alpha and Mathematica)
        Kevin Hale (Wufoo)
        Ric Fulop (A123 Systems)
        David Cancel (Performable, Compete)
    

There are also more archived talks from previous years.

<http://www.youtube.com/startupbootcamp>

~~~
paramendra
Thanks. I was looking for this.

------
savrajsingh
How do I view these with the Justin.tv iPhone app?

~~~
abstractbill
You don't right now, sorry - you'll have to view them on the website. An
archive player is the next big thing on the iPhone todo list though.

------
hartror
Anyone have recommendations on which ones to watch first?

~~~
Timothee
I liked Ron Conway, Brian Chesky and Tom Preston-Werner the most. But it's
kind of hard to choose overall.

pg's state of the funding was very interesting but can be found in writing on
his site.

Adam D'Angelo had some good insights (if you're not sure yet, go work for a
startup; at first, it's ok if it doesn't scale) but his presentation was so-
so.

Mark Zuckerberg was interesting though I'm not sure you'd get as much good
useful bites as others.

Finally the Imeem's CEO (whose name I can't remember right now, sorry) had a
great presentation and delivery. If you were not thinking about doing a music
startup, the insights are somewhat limited. Very fun guy though.

